# USA Porter 0-4-0



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with one of these brass 0-4-0 USA Porter live steamers built in China? 
At $559 it seams like a good deal for a starter.

I found it *here*


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

And Here's one much cheaper with free shipping 
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...l-USA-Porter-Christmas-gifts-wholesalers.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By man7sell on 02 Feb 2011 11:21 AM 
Has anyone had any experience with one of these brass 0-4-0 USA Porter live steamers built in China? 
At $559 it seams like a good deal for a starter.



Paul,
That's the WuHu product, which was discussed a few months ago on this thread: 
*Wuhu Brand Porter** 

* 
Wuhu also make a 2-6-4 tank engine for the english market. Alibaba.com is a china marketing website - if you search it for live steam you'll find lots of stuff! Aliexpress.com is a new one on me - must be some dealer who is buying them from the manufacturer and selling them direct.

It's possible Bachmann UK is offering the same loco. See:
Holy Crap! Bachmann Live Steam![/b] 

Let us know how it works if you buy one!

_Incidentally, I found both threads with my usual site-specific Google search for "site:mylargescale.com wuhu live steamer" _


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Pete that was exactly what I needed. New someone here would know all about it


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

* 

* 
Wuhu also make a 2-6-4 tank engine for the english market. Alibaba.com is a china marketing website - if you search it for live steam you'll find lots of stuff! Aliexpress.com is a new one on me - must be some dealer who is buying them from the manufacturer and selling them direct.


Anyone have a link to the english model?
_
Thanks
Steve _


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go; 

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...ne-Retailing-Delivered-Free--wholesalers.html


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I assumed it was en entry level model, I had seen the 4mt before, nice model. 

Steve


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm. We seem to have two parallel threads going here, gentlemen. 

See above. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

In the "Large Scale"- "G-gauge" hobby, when you say "USA" that automatically implies "USA Trains"..which is one of the Large Scale train manufacturers.. 
I know the link in the first thread is using "USA" in the sense of "An American-made locomotive". 

But to avoid confusion, perhaps the subject line of this thread should be changed from 
"USA Porter 0-4-0" to "WuHu Porter 0-4-0" (or something like that), since the locomotive, and this entire thread, has nothing to do with USA Trains.. 

Scot


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not completly sure that he meant USA trains as its a US model of a 040 porter.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 04 Feb 2011 04:21 PM 
I am not completly sure that he meant USA trains as its a US model of a 040 porter. 



Yes I know..he did *not* mean USA trains..I said that! 
it was basically the entire point of my post.. 


Scot


----------



## macgianga (Dec 8, 2010)

I have just got my Porter from Wuhu and I am testing it.
Is the new version.
you can see the video on YOUTUBE at macgianga's channel
Let mi know your impression
gianga


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I read it as Scot did... yes I know it is the live steam forum.

Greg


----------

